# 6.5 HP craftsman Lawnmower



## lawnmower_newbi (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a briggs and stratton 6.5 hp engine lawnmower from Sears. I have a problem with stale gasoline and need the forums help to clean the carburetor. I am not sure how to dis-assemble the carburetor. Please see the attached picture so you know what I am talking about. 

This is what i think on how to dis-assemble the carburetor. Please help me with a detailed explanation since I have not worked on a lawn mower before and I am a newbie. 

1) When I try to open the hex bolt on top of the flywheel, the whole fly-wheel turn so I cannot open the bolt. How do I open the hex bolt?
2) Is the carburetor under the fly-wheel? Do I need to remove the fly-wheel as well? If so, how do I open the fly-wheel.

Thank you in advance for all the help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The carburetor is not under the flywheel. At the side of your engine there should be an air cleaner. The carb is behind the air cleaner. Post the model, and type code of your engine so we can better identify the engine. The numbers are found on the flywheel cover, or a plate just above the muffler, or on OHV engines it is on the OHV cover.

Best of luck


----------



## lawnmower_newbi (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you RKDOC for the quick reply. Here is the series of numbers written on the flywheel cover.

123K02-0447-E1 0411165. 

Thanks.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Use the link below and download the PDF it should give you a better ides of the breakdown of your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...v3&subMenu=3&manuType=Illustrated Parts Lists


----------



## lawnmower_newbi (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you GeoGrubb for the reply and the pdf file. I already have a parts manual. It does not help me to dis-assemble my lawn mover to get the carburetor out to clean it. I am looking for some more detailed help.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Find your air filter cover, behind that or next to it is your carburetor.


----------



## lawnmower_newbi (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to the all the reply. I was able to dis-assemble the carburetor and clean it. I changed the spark plug as well. Now I have a new problem. I cannot start the lawn mower at all. Before it would start and cannot maintain. Any suggestions on what I need to look into. Thank you in advance.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------

